# Outdoor lighting



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I did a job where the landscapers supplied the fixtures but we had to wire it. The owner would not allow us to do any major digging so we ran 8/2 landscape wire hundreds of feet. I think we had 4 runs or more- we used over a thousand feet... Good bucks there


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I heard good bucks, I'm listening!


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a big proponent of LV lights. Good money for menial work. Any one can hook them up but they want an electrician. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Plus if they're not positioned right just unhook and rehook where needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I leave a 3' loop in the ground. Simply pull up the stake. The uplighting takes a bit of experience, and needs to be done right to make it look nice.

Well lights.. I literally hate them, and will not install them. lawn debris, leaves, snow, render them useless.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have done few LV landscaping lighting too and it pretty good money if done right.,,

Plan it ahead on the layout and watch the voltage drop on them.

The last time I done not too long ago I used 10-2 LV cable and leave about half meter loop so it have some leeway in case to move the luminaires if need to.

and I used a modifed plowing disc to dig in the ground and it work very well with very little digging to be done but few area just bore it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have done few LV landscaping lighting too and it pretty good money if done right.,,
> 
> Plan it ahead on the layout and watch the voltage drop on them.
> 
> ...


Lucky you. We need rock saws and dynamite.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

telsa said:


> Lucky you. We need rock saws and dynamite.


Aww .,, did I miss the nice boom show ?? :notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Marc, we don't have gardens -- we have quarries. 

Then we back-fill them with imported soils. :thumbsup:

The ice age glaciers removed all topsoil -- for miles and miles around.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Pick axe. Maximum depth 6"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

telsa said:


> Marc, we don't have gardens -- we have quarries.
> 
> Then we back-fill them with imported soils. :thumbsup:
> 
> The ice age glaciers removed all topsoil -- for miles and miles around.




Do you not have sod/grass. Just cut it and install the wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Service Call said:


> Pick axe. Maximum depth 6"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only quirk I have ran into was some of crappy CATV somecase phone line were only buried that deep so I did hit at least couple from that and it was not even marked in my map and with digger hotline and they could not find it so I have to tone it out on privite lines before I ran the modifed disc.

that sorta like a pizza cutter if ya get my drift so ya could not feel it on hard clay soil but soft black soil ya may feel it if not pushing hard.


----------

